# Do you own several animals?? Do you feel it is an obsession?



## Jules Bath (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello,

I’m writing from Twenty Twenty Television, the award winning production company behind series such as The Choir: With Gareth Malone (BBC Two), World’s Strictest Parents (BBC Three) and Garrow’s Law (BBC One). 

We want to follow someone who owns lot's of animals, but would like to find someone who does not mistreat the animals they own and has enough time and money to look after them properly. 

We have a strong track record for thought-provoking documentary programming, and are currently producing a series which aims to tell the untold story of what it’s like to experiece Hoarding, in all different forms.

 I would to love to talk to anyone who is interested at more length. 

My number is 02074242020 Ext (7795) or you can email me at julesbath@twentytwenty.tv

It would be great to hear from you. 
Thanks very much.
Jules


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Personally, I think it would be detrimental to the hobby to portray large numbers of any animal as a product of hoarding and obsession- way too many people talk about having an addiction to reptiles, which makes me cringe as it is.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Hmmm...
i think any programme that is aired under the premise of 'hoarding' animals... is going to have a negative effect on what is already a much debated hobby as it is.

to my mind you hoard things like nic nacs, clutter and junk NOT animals/reptiles/birds etc....


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Animal hoarding is when you collect animals that you cannot look after properly.

You can have 100's of animals, but if you have the time and money to care for all those animals you're not considered a hoarder.

In the same notion; you can have three animals, but not the time and or money to properly care for those animals, and this is what makes you a hoarder. As you 'want' the animals through selfish instinct (obsession) but you can't care for them.

I don't think anyone here is an obsession fuelled animal hoarder.

You might want to try the RSPCA; as far as I can tell, they're animal hoarders. They spend £25k a year on advertising, but put thousands of animals down every year due to not being able to accomodate/feed/care for them. That's hoarding on a national, public-funded basis. You should think about doing a programme about that.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

its the same thing with tag they take in lots of animals are only a few % get re homed and are stuck there for most of thier life specially the parrots!!!:devil:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

I sincerely hope no one responds to this advertisement, although I am sure the OP has good intentions the documentary can only possibly cause harm to our hobby.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

so this is the same as the other two posts from your company about how hoarding is a soon to be regonised mental heath problem, so you asking for people to come forward and for your company to make a profit from their "soon to be mental heath problem"

ALSO, i see hoarding as a collector of OBJECTS that they believe will be of use in the future.

I PERSONALLY do NOT see reptiles as OBJECTS at all, they are alive and we care for them as keepers - not hoard.


"hoard (hôrd, h







rd)_n._ A hidden fund or supply stored for future use; a cache.

_v._ *hoard·ed*, *hoard·ing*, *hoards* 
_v.__intr._ To gather or accumulate a hoard.

_v.__tr._*1. * To accumulate a hoard of.
*2. * To keep hidden or private.

[Middle English hord, from Old English; see (s)keu- in Indo-European roots.]
*hoard







er*_ n."




_


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Pretty much ditto as all above.

The title of your original post refers to obsession, this is very different to hoarding, you can, & many of us are, obsessed to some extent with our menageries, but then it's self fulfilling, if you kept 20 dogs as appose to 1 dog it would naturally take considerable time to care adequotely for such a number & you would therefore have to be pretty obsessed to do so, bit chicken or egg really but it is quite definately not hoarding or in my opinion "obsessive collecting" :2thumb:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Plus going on this will just make you look like a dick anyway.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> Hmmm...
> i think any programme that is aired under the premise of 'hoarding' animals... is going to have a negative effect on what is already a much debated hobby as it is.
> 
> to my mind you hoard things like nic nacs, clutter and junk NOT animals/reptiles/birds etc....


Agree, especially on nik naks!


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

id love to take part in your programme ,
i find myself buying animals all the time & not being able to care for them properly,
right now i have 27 snakes in old teacups on the drainer & a family of meerkats in a shoebox under my bed ,
if you decide to film me is there any chance of you making me look like that water monitor / caiman / iguana guy off of essex jungle ?
he was portrayed in such a fine way as to make him my all time hero :flrt:

many thanks for considering me :2thumb:





oh & i also keep lemurs in the shower cubicle too : victory:


----------

